# Mozart Effect : Classical Music Therapy



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, this is it. I've been listening to classical music mp3's all over the place (house, work, portable mp3 player). Its really impressive when you actually listen to it for some hours straight. You just get better, more focused, more light, more relaxed. Its impressive. I've always liked classical but probably I listened to things more like John Williams orchestra sound tracks. Hence, I didn't have the effects.

As you know I've been on/off DP, but now... damn, now I can just feel myself, its awsome, its like a jump start for me, an extra push that does this impressive difference. Pure classical is just awsome! Its this wonderful background that you just put up when doing whatever and its just lends your brain this incredible syncronization power.

You can read all about it the net. You probably did read it, but have you tried it???

Its just THAT easy.


----------



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

YESS!! music therapy is extremely effective!!! classical music is awesome try listning to debussy, brahms, and arvo part (gregorian chant)


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

The wholesome effects of classical music are like the good effects of herbtea to me. When I drink herbtea I can't drink nasty ol' cola, coffee or powerdrinks. If you listen to the great classics you can't listen to tight up jumpstyle, hardcore and frustrated guitar riffs.


----------



## melissajeanne (Jul 16, 2006)

YES THIS ALWAYS WORKS FOR ME

i also play violin so i can make my own classical music


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

music for me works! for instance i went to a snow patrol concert last year..when 100 DP free.... so obviously i have good emotion attached to that... so i try and listen to that album to try and get my emotions back....

i'm not into classical music really, so is it worth me still buying it to listen too? i will try any form of positive things to get me back out there and enjoying life!!! i hate this feeling of being stuck on pause while my friends family are all on play


----------

